# Need Information/Help for dependent Visa in UAE



## Vikram_Khan (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello,

Kindly consider my case and reply:

I am an Indian who is about to join A company in Sharjah on employment Visa. I am a married man. In my passport my Wife name is added as xxxxxxx (garg is her maiden name) while her new passport carries her name as xxxx ( Khan is my Sir/Family name) and it also carries my name as xxxxx. Will it create a problem in getting dependent visa for my wife.

If yes how can this problem be rectified.

Also please tell me if I can apply a name change for my wife in my passport in Sharjah.

Kindly Guide


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if she has both her old and new passport together it should help

My wife changed her name after she got the resident's visa so it wasn't the same problem. But having the new passport (which contains the old passport no.) and the old passport together will help a lot
I suppose you have got the attestations done on the marriage certificate already


----------

